# No G.d.m.



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, this will test your level of street cred. 27 years ago.









I first heard this in 1980 while buying a pair of jeans in the Western Jean Company store on Fargate in Sheffield. Bought the record the same day, got rid of it 10 years later and have been trying to find a copy ever since.

No. G.D.M. by Gina X Performance.

Anyone else remember Gina X?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what a load of crap

sounds like something my 8 year old bashes out on her casio keyboard.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

rondeco said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > what a load of crap
> ...


Bugger, I've been outed


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rondeco said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > what a load of crap
> ...


It's Supertramp


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well remembered Hawkey yes I did go thro a "tramp" stage

did you see Roger Hodgson yesterday at Wembley. Superb!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Genesis









Pink Floyd







:yucky:

Supertramp














:yucky:

I had forgotten all about that track Paul, it certainly took me back. I was trying to remember the name of another band from that period the other day, they sang "Seventeen", I think they were from Eastbourne.









Ron, I think most synth bands jumped on the Human League's bandwagon, not the other way round. I saw them in 1978. They sang some ****, "Crow and baby"







but I still love "Empire State Human"


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The nets a wonderful thing.









The Regents - 7 Teen (Rialto - TREB 111 (1979))

7 teen

and not yet a woman

So-ho queen

thought that you were never coming

7 teen

completely new sensations

someones dreams

created your perfection

all the girls

(all the girls just love to hate her)

and all the boys

(all the boys they wanna make her)

they want you

(7 teen)

a permanent reaction

(reaction)

makes your scene

now your caught in her reflection

(reflection)

7 teen

she a beautiful mutation

(mutant)

we sow the seeds

(ooh eeooh)

of a future generation

boys love, future girls....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice one.









In 1989 I thought DM had vanished, maybe to Butlins or somewhere but I ended up working in Lincoln, Nebraska and lo and behold the were freakin mega stars in the US







I couldn't believe it, "Personal Jesus" was my soundtrack to that Autumn it seemed like it was on every station all day.









In 1992 I was back and the soundtrack was Garth ******* Brooks.


----------

